# Hurricane Sandy:  Prayers: Not a Hair on Your Head Shall Perish...



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Father God in the mighty name of Jesus, thank you for surrounding and protecting the lives of all who are in the path of this storm.   We realize that weather conditions occur and we do not dispute their purpose, however we are asking you with our whole hearts to save and protect lives everywhere.   Father we ask you to protect all homes and to secure the lands which will not be destroyed nor in battle against this storm.

Father because of your grace and mercies, you gave us the power of your words, to speak to any storm and command it move away into the sea.   Jesus spoke with authority, "Peace be Still' and the winds and the sea obeyed.

We thank you for these very words which shall prevail over this storm and prevent it from crossing the boundaries of your Words.   For you are right there watching over your Word to protect it and to see to it that it shall stand and the gates of hell cannot and shall not prevail against it.  

Father you live in our love and praises unto you and we just honour and praise you right now with our whole hearts; we honour you with a shout as did Joshua and the walls of Jericho fell flat in obedience.     We shout to the raging winds and the waters... BE STILL and Be at Peace, you shall not come near our dwelling, in Jesus' Name.    

And Father God, because of you, 'Sandy' has obeyed.   She must turn back and die down, lose her speed and velosity, for it is you who is under full control.    

Father thank you for yielding and speaking your wisdom into the hearts of all as to be where you have assigned them to be and do as you instruct them to do; taking heed to you and none other.  Thank you for making all and total provision where it is needed and even desired.   Your love and grace for us has never expired.  Unto you O' Lord do we give our heartfelt gratitude for the Blood of Jesus which covers us all.    It is your voice that we shall hear and hold dear your words of instruction, without doubt nor interruption and each ear will obey all that you say.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Father God in the mighty name of Jesus, thank you for surrounding and protecting the lives of all who are in the path of this storm.   We realize that weather conditions occur and we do not dispute their purpose, however we are asking you with our whole hearts to save and protect lives everywhere.   Father we ask you to protect all homes and to secure the lands which will not be destroyed nor in battle against this storm.
> 
> Father because of your grace and mercies, you gave us the power of your words, to speak to any storm and command it move away into the sea.   Jesus spoke with authority, "Peace be Still' and the winds and the sea obeyed.
> 
> ...


Amen! Thank you Jesus for this prayer and thank you for Shimmie, Lord!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 25, 2012)

Amen!!! Thank you Shimmie!! Peace be still I will not get all worried and scared about this storm.

God we know your hedge of protection is around us and that we are covered in the precious blood of Jesus which keeps us safe and secure.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ​





Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen! Thank you Jesus for this prayer and thank you for Shimmie, Lord!



Thank you so much, Precious Wavy.   This scripture is so on time.  Praise God who always speaks through his 'servants' (Handmaiden of the Lord).


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67... 

We're praying for and with you, Sweetheart.   God is right there with you and your loved ones there in the Bahamas.    The wind and the rains shall not rise against you or yours.   We're praying for the entire island of the Bahamas and beyond.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.  




We love you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

"He's real, real...Jesus is real to me
Oooohhhhh, yes...He gave me the victory!
So many people doubt Him, but I can't live without Him
That is why I love Him so, cause He so real to me!"

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67...
> 
> We're praying for and with you, Sweetheart.   God is right there with you and your loved ones there in the Bahamas.    The wind and the rains shall not rise against you or yours.   We're praying for the entire island of the Bahamas and beyond.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> ...


Yes....I just came out of prayer and I prayed for you, Iwanthealthyhair67 too!!!  Jesus is absolute Lord over the Bahamas!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes....I just came out of prayer and I prayed for you, Iwanthealthyhair67 too!!!  Jesus is absolute Lord over the Bahamas!!!!



Thank you soooo much, Precious Wavy.   I  praise God for your prayers and that 'Healthy Hair' is able to rest tonight and all night afterwards in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> "He's real, real...Jesus is real to me
> Oooohhhhh, yes...He gave me the victory!
> So many people doubt Him, but I can't live without Him
> That is why I love Him so, cause He so real to me!"
> ...



Oh yes He is ,  Jesus is REAL .. Righteousness Everlasting, Always Love, our God is REAL.

Jesus is the TRUE REALITY... no reality show can touch Him.  Jesus Our God is REAL.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2012)

yes, this is my song

Oh he's real, he's real Jesus is real to me





Nice & Wavy said:


> "He's real, real...Jesus is real to me
> Oooohhhhh, yes...He gave me the victory!
> So many people doubt Him, but I can't live without Him
> That is why I love Him so, cause He so real to me!"
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shimmie

thank you for keeping our islands in prayer, some damages but no lost of life thank God, depite everything all is well 

I'll try and post a pick from my boss' office as she as a view of the ocean


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 26, 2012)

I am in Nassau, Bahamas and was safe and sound during the storm. There is some damage and flooding but I'm not hearing of any loss of life so that is good.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2012)

okay so I can't even open the sliding door put here is a picture that I took earlier unfortunately the quality is not that great ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yes, this is my song
> 
> Oh he's real, he's real Jesus is real to me


Amen!!!!  God put that old song in my spirit, so I can see why  



BrandNew said:


> I am in Nassau, Bahamas and was safe and sound during the storm. There is some damage and flooding but I'm not hearing of any loss of life so that is good.


I did not know, but I'm glad that you are safe...God is good!


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy I don't live here, I came over with my brother for his surgery I mentioned in the RT thread.

awhyley how did you make out?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> @Nice & Wavy I don't live here, I came over with my brother for his surgery I mentioned in the RT thread.


Oh, ok...I understand.


----------



## auparavant (Oct 26, 2012)

Prayer to Saint Michael
Saint Michael, Archangel, defend us in battle. Be our defense against the
wickedness and snares of the devil. May God rebuke him, we humbly pray. And
you, Prince of the heavenly host, by the power of God, thrust into Hell
Satan and the other evil spirits who prowl the world for the ruin of souls.
Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> thank you for keeping our islands in prayer, some damages but no lost of life thank God, depite everything all is well
> 
> I'll try and post a pick from my boss' office as she as a view of the ocean



Hey BabyGirl.... How you doin'... 

I'm happy to hear from you.   So glad that all is well with you and yours.  

Praise God.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> I am in Nassau, Bahamas and was safe and sound during the storm. There is some damage and flooding but I'm not hearing of any loss of life so that is good.



I'm happy that you and your family are okay too, BrandNew 



Thanking God for your brother's healing and recovery.


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 26, 2012)

Shimmie thanks sooo much!


----------



## awhyley (Oct 27, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> @awhyley how did you make out?


 
Hey there, present and accounted for by the grace of God.  Good to know that you're ok as well Iwanthealthyhair67.  The island is pretty beat up in some areas, and there was one life lost in relation to the storm but overall, we're ok.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 27, 2012)

Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2012)

awhyley said:


> Hey there, present and accounted for by the grace of God.  Good to know that you're ok as well Iwanthealthyhair67.  The island is pretty beat up in some areas, and there was one life lost in relation to the storm but overall, we're ok.



HUGE HUGS   

Thank awhyley for checking in.   Very happy that you are okay.   

My heart goes out to those who have lost loved ones.   :Rose:   Thank God it was minimal, yet still we care for all life matters.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2012)

The prayers still flow for all in Jesus' Name as this storm dies down, I still pray 'no lives' lost, minimal to nil' damage to homes, land and property in Jesus' Name.  

_

"Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice is like a wise man who built his house on the rock.

And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat upon that house; and it fell not: for it was founded upon a rock.   (Matthew 7:24-25 KJV) _

Praise God...


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 27, 2012)

I come in agreement!


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67...glad to see you're doing OK  ! agreeing in prayer for everyone on the E Coast who are facing Sandy...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

Laela said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67...glad to see you're doing OK  ! agreeing in prayer for everyone on the E Coast who are facing Sandy...



The governor of Maryland has called a state of emergency.   

I've made arrangements for Thursday night's prayer line to continue in case our power is out on the east coast and I'm unable to log on or dial in.  I don't want anyone to be without prayer who calls in.    

I'm praying for nationwide safety.   I don't like that predicted left turn of the storm towards, New Jersey, New York and the states above.   We have several members up there and I'm praying for their safety as well as their loved ones.   

I'm still 'pushing' in prayer for this storm to move out and further away from life and land, in Jesus' Name with minimal of damage.   

Praise God.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 28, 2012)

I get this message when I try to visit page one of this thread. I've never seen it before.



> Warning: Something's Not Right Here!
> www.longhaircareforum.com contains content from forum.blackhairplanet.com, a site known to distribute malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.
> Google has found malicious software may be installed onto your computer if you proceed. If you've visited this site in the past or you trust this site, it's possible that it has just recently been compromised by a hacker. You should not proceed, and perhaps try again tomorrow or go somewhere else.
> We have already notified forum.blackhairplanet.com that we found malware on the site. For more about the problems found on forum.blackhairplanet.com, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page.
> ...



But, I know whatever prayer you prayed was perfect for the circumstances. 

May God be with all of those affected by Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> I get this message when I try to visit page one of this thread. I've never seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Father thank you for taking care of that 'malware warning' message for us in Jesus' Name, Amen.  Wherever there is any type of danger, in any manner or any form regarding this storm, it is rendered null and void in the name of Jesus', Amen and Amen.


----------



## aribell (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies, most of my friends are on the east coast, so I pray for both them and you all.  The earth is groaning.


----------



## pebbles (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm as ready as I can be. The Governor has declared a state of emergency in MA, and it's expected that we will lose power sometime this evening. I pray we don't. But if we do, I'm praying that it will be short lived.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 30, 2012)

http://observer.com/2012/10/nyu-hospital-generator-backup-failure/

NYU Hospital Evacuated When Backup Generators Fail

Asking for a special prayer for the staff and patients that were evacuated from the hospital...particularly the PICU and NICU.

Personnel manually evacuating PICU and NICU down 9 flights of stairs.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2012)

Made it through last night; preserving cell phone power.  Still praying for everyone.   

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Made it through last night; preserving cell phone power.  Still praying for everyone.
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie


Wonderful!  I didn't want to call because of that.  Glad to know that all went well.  Was up praying so much last night.  I haven't heard from my MIL yet...can't reach her at all


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Hi Ladies, most of my friends are on the east coast, so I pray for both them and you all.  The earth is groaning.


Yes, the earth is groaning.


----------



## Laela (Oct 30, 2012)

nothing more unsettling than not being to reach family during a storm. But trust God that all's well.....



Nice & Wavy said:


> Wonderful! I didn't want to call because of that. Glad to know that all went well. Was up praying so much last night. I haven't heard from my MIL yet...can't reach her at all


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 30, 2012)

Shimmie, praying for you and all those in the storms path


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

Laela said:


> nothing more unsettling than not being to reach family during a storm. But trust God that all's well.....


Thank you, sis.  We want her to come live with us because we can't have this here


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis.  We want her to come live with us because we can't have this here



Power is on...I'm thankful.   I thank God for all of your prayers.    I pray that pebbles is doing well as the storm was in her area as well.  We have her surrounded in huge hugs and prayers.      As well as our other sisters here on the forum and their loved ones. 

I'm heartbroken over the devastation that so many people are experiencing due to this storm.   I was watching the weather chanel online and an entire neighborhood was flooded and then at least 12 of these same homes were literally burned to the ground.   

I'm ashamed of myself for being such a 'baby'  for not having power.   And I'll be honest, when I became discontent I cried out to God for the power to come on and I kid you not, it did.   It was a day of the power coming on and then going out; it's been steady so far this evening. 

However, looking at the devastion, the lives lost, I just can't compare my nil inconvenience to those who have literally lost what they can never regain. 

I'm praying for them and the ones who've lost loved ones.  Father, give them peace and healing and restoration; wherever they are tonight, tomorrow and the days, months afterwards, allow them to lie down in peace and sleep and safety and give them more than they've lost.    For those who've lost loved ones, heal their broken hearts in Jesus' Name.    

And Father, let no one be a victim of someone else's blunders, bad or selfish, or careless, or even rebellious and sinful decisions, protect them from the foolishness of others and let them be hid from all danger and destruction, in the name of Jesus' Amen.  

Nice & Wavy and pebbles...  God gave me a 'new' message in the 'quiet' of this storm.      I gotta write this one out.


----------



## Laela (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay.. Glad to hear you got power back, Shimmie... such humbleness to put others' well-being above yours. I trust Pebbles and her family are in Good Hands...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2012)

Laela said:


> Yay.. Glad to hear you got power back, Shimmie... such humbleness to put others' well-being above yours. I trust Pebbles and her family are in Good Hands...



Thank you Sweet Laela  Rose


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Shimmie glad to hear that you are safe, praying for the others...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie glad to hear that you are safe, praying for the others...



  Thank you, Love


----------

